# البرني.. أشهر تمور العيص وسيد موائد رمضان



## e3lania (7 يونيو 2012)

لخميس 07/06/2012

تشتهر العيص بإنتاجها الوفير لتمر البرني والكعيمر منذ القدم، فبعد أسابيع قليلة من الآن وفي موسم الصيف بالذات يبدأ إنتاج النخيل من هذا التمر، والذي يصادف هذا الموسم شهر رمضان المبارك، مما يزيد من تسويقه وكميات البيع والشراء فيه، حيث يعتبر الرطب من أهم وأول ما يوضع على سفرة الإفطار في شهر الصيام، لما ورد في الأحاديث والسنة النبوية على الترغيب بالإفطار على الرطب، وحيث انه السائد والمحبب من جميع أصناف التمور فهو سيد المائدة، فلا تكاد تخلو موائد الصيام في المنازل وإفطار الصيام في المساجد من هذا الصنف، وكذلك في غير رمضان فيعتبر الطبق الأشهى من التمور والتي يتم استهلاكها بصفة مستمرة، والتي تكتظ المزارع وسوق الخضار عادة بالناس بحثًا عنه.




فيقول سعد عبيد العنمي، أحد أشهر باعة التمور ان البرني تربع على مبيعات التمور في أسواق العيص وينبع البحر يليه الكعيمر، ولكن يتأخر موسم جنيه إلى ما بعد البرني بقليل، وقد اعتاد الناس هنا في العيص على تخزين كميات كبيرة منه في الثلاجات وتجميده سواء كان لبيعه في غير موسمه أو لتحري الإفطار والصيام به، وقد اختلف تخزين الناس له فمنهم من يضعه في كراتين صغيرة مفتوحة والبعض يضعه في علب بلاستيكية مختلفة الأحجام والبعض في صناديق فلين، ولكن تعددت الطرق والتجميد واحد.
ويضيف العنمي: البرني هنا في العيص يكثر الحديث عنه لأنه عشق الأهالي الأول من التمور، فلكل مدينة نوعية محببة من التمور. فالخلاص والعجوة والروتانة والربيعة تمور اشتهرت بها مناطق أخرى من مملكتنا وهنا في العيص البرني والكعيمر.
ويوضح: مصادفة موسم صيف التمور لشهر رمضان يزيد من كميات البيع واقبال الناس عليه بشكل كبير، أضف إلى أن سعره العام الماضي لم يصل لأسعار الأعوام السابقة وقد تكون أسعاره هذه السنة كالعام الماضي.
أما المزارعان مسعد وسعود صالح العنيني فقالا: تمر البرني من أجود أنواع التمور في منطقة المدينة المنورة، وشهرته تعدت حدود المنطقة فالطلب والإقبال عليه من تبوك والقصيم وجدة والرياض، فبعد الرطب نقوم بتعبئة التمور في سطول بلاستيكية، أعداد كبيرة منها يتم حجزها قبل الإنتهاء من تعبأتها.
وقال عبدالرحمن رجاء الميلبي: ان البرني غني عن التعريف، وقد لاقى شهرة في جميع أنحاء المملكة، والكميات المطلوبة لا نستطيع توفيرها كلها.
ويقول عواد مسلم العنيني: اشتهرت العيص بنخل البرني والكعيمر وتاريخها يعود لـ100 سنة سابقة، حيث العيص تعرف بالنخل، ويزرع الناس هذه النخلة في منطقة زراعية خصبة تسمى القعرة وهي بين العيص وقرية الفرع، وبعد شهرتها بدأ الناس يأخذون منها فسائل حتى انتشرت، وعن كيفية غرسها ونقلها من مكان لآخر يقول العنيني: يخرج من النخيل المثمرة الكبيرة فسائل صغيرة تحتها يقوم المزارعون بقلعها وغرسها في المزارع وهكذا انتشرت ولكن لايمكن غرس هذه الفسائل في كل وقت ولكن لها مواسم محددة ولو تم غرسها في غير هذه المواسم لا تعيش.
فبعد حفر حفرة بعمق متر تقريبا يتم قلع الفسيلة من أمها وحزم جريدها بعد قلعها، ووضعها في الحفرة وردمها جيدا حتى لا يدخل الهواء لأرضها فتموت. ثم يتم تظليلها بالجريد عن الشمس حتى لا تقتلها حرارة الشمس، ويبقى هذا الحزم والظل سنة كاملة، وتسقى 40 يوما بماء خفيف ولا تملا الحفرة بالماء، ومتى ما توفرت للفسائل 5 أشياء لن تموت بإذن الله، وهي: القلاع الماهر، وحزم الفسيلة بقوة، وتغطيتها وتظليلها عن الشمس، وردم تربتها بعد غرسها، الحرص على عدم دخول الماء إلى قلبها.

للامانة منقول من تمور السعودية ​


----------



## e3lania (22 يونيو 2012)

*رد: البرني.. أشهر تمور العيص وسيد موائد رمضان*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

---
--
-
.
*خدمة التسويق الالكتروني الذكي
نشر اعلان في 100 منتدى بـ 500 ريال 
نشر اعلان في 50 منتدى 400 ريال 
نشر اعلان في 25 منتدى 250 ريال *​ 00966505678580






تويتر @tw2u
"التسويق الالكتروني "




*اتبعني في تويتر 

حملات اعلانيه احترافيه ،تلبي طموحك باقل تكلفة مدى الحياة

@tw2u*


----------

